# Progressive Covenantalism and New Covenant Theology



## NoutheticCounselor (Jul 15, 2015)

Is Progressive Covenantalism and New Covenant Theology the same thing? If not, how are they different?

One more question if they are different...

Is Progressive Covenantalism compatible with the 1689 (To my understanding, New Covenant Theology is not)?


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 15, 2015)

I always thought that they were the same. Monergism has them listed as NCT/progressive covenantalism. If they are the same then neither are compatible with the 1689 confession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jul 18, 2015)

Doesn't NCT lean _heavily_ towards antinomianism?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 18, 2015)

Kingdom through Covenant by Gentry and Wellum introduces Progressive Covenantalism as their preferred term. They admit it is a species of NCT. It is not compatible with the 1689 LBCF or 1689 Federalism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 18, 2015)

I'd never heard of "Progressive Covenantalism", only Progressive Dispensationalism. 

Are these all attempts by former Dispensationalists, and by Baptists, to have a half-way house?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herald (Jul 19, 2015)

Peairtach said:


> I'd never heard of "Progressive Covenantalism", only Progressive Dispensationalism.
> 
> Are these all attempts by former Dispensationalists, and by Baptists, to have a half-way house?



I'm a Baptist and it's hard to take PC/NCT seriously. While I wouldn't exactly call it a "half way house", it's similar to getting one's feet wet only. Progressive Dispensationalism fails the same way.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Captain Picard (Jul 19, 2015)

I wouldn't underestimate the ability of the conservative NCT proponents to do their own brand of systematics. Just because someone isn't confessional, doesn't mean they don't advance a specific brand of biblical reasoning and inquiry.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

